# Welches Rennspiel besitzt den besten  "Sound"?



## Gokalp1903 (28. November 2014)

Welches Rennspiel (Simulator, open World usw....) hat den besten Sound, also so realistisch wie möglich?
NFS hat schon immer einen geilen Sound gehabt finde ich 
sollte auch Spaß machen und nicht monoton sein 
Grafik sollte auch gut sein also kein Game aus 2005


----------



## Ich 15 (28. November 2014)

Das Rennspiel mit den besten Sound ist ohne Frage RaceRoom. Du kannst dir das Spiel kostenlos runter laden und drei Strecken und 5 Fahrzeuge kostenlos nutzen. Weitere Content kann bei Bedarf nachgekauft werden. Bei Steam ist momentan die DTM Experience für 6 € in Angebot.


----------



## Bier.jpg (28. November 2014)

Den Besten Sound kann ich nicht sagen. Aber bei Starwars Podracer passt der Sound zu dem was Passiert. Und kannst dannach Boosten usw ohne auf Anzeigen zu schauen. ...

najo aber wird sicher nicht der beste sein.


----------



## iKimi22 (29. November 2014)

Jap RRRE mit Riesem Abstand.
Nachdem man den Sound gewöhnt ist, wird man eig immer nur enttäuscht sein von anderen games.
Bei iRacing soll es aber paar richtige gute karren mit guten Sound geben, aber ich habs nie ausprobiert


----------



## Dedde (1. Dezember 2014)

Ist vllcht ein wenig Ansichtssache. R3e hat schon guten sound. Aber pcars finde ich besser. Der capri, z4 gt3, audi r8, p30 etc...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. Dezember 2014)

RRRE also Race Room Racing Experience ist beim Sound echt Top. Für mich die Referenz.


----------



## Andregee (1. Dezember 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Ist vllcht ein wenig Ansichtssache. R3e hat schon guten sound. Aber pcars finde ich besser. Der capri, z4 gt3, audi r8, p30 etc...


Als Ansichtssache kann man das nicht betrachten, da es reale Vorbilder gibt, die in R3e exakt reproduziert werden, während die Modelle in Cars meist kaum dem realen Vorbild entsprechen


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Dezember 2014)

Andregee schrieb:


> Als Ansichtssache kann man das nicht betrachten, da es reale Vorbilder gibt, die in R3e exakt reproduziert werden, während die Modelle in Cars meist kaum dem realen Vorbild entsprechen



Dem ist kaum was hin zu zu fügen. 
Man kann ja mal YouTube und Co. nutzen um die Sounds der echten Autos mit den ingame Autos zu vergleichen. RRRE ist da schon verdammt nahe an den echten Autos. Das kann man leider von pCars, Assetto Corsa, rFactor 2 (ISI Autos), Forza 5, Forza Horizon 2 und GT 5 nicht sagen.


----------



## watercooled (18. Februar 2015)

Ich finde den Sound von RaceRoom nicht sehr gut. Klingt alles so synthetisch. Aber auch schon 2 Monate nimmer gespielt.

Den besten Sound hat für mich pCars und direkt dahinter TDU mit dem 111er Soundpack.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Februar 2015)

pCars hat doch keinen guten Sound. Hast du mal ein Video zu TDU mit dem Soundmod?


----------



## watercooled (18. Februar 2015)

pCars ist für mich Sound Referenz. Und ich habe an Rennspielen so gut wie alles durch. Von RBR über Dirt, von Grid bis zu rFactor, usw.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Februar 2015)

Geht mir ähnlich. Am PC so gut wie alles gespielt was mit Autos zu tun hat. Noch dazu zahlreiche Spiele auf Konsolen. Und ich habe auch zugang zu pCars und daher sage ich klipp und klar pCars hat keinen guten Sound. Genauso wie Assetto Corsa. Referenz ist RRRE


----------



## Ich 15 (18. Februar 2015)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich. Am PC so gut wie alles gespielt was mit Autos zu tun hat. Noch dazu zahlreiche Spiele auf Konsolen. Und ich habe auch zugang zu pCars und daher sage ich klipp und klar pCars hat keinen guten Sound. Genauso wie Assetto Corsa.* Referenz ist RRRE*



und der Sound wird in R3E sogar noch verbessert 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6IviwLAmnD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andregee (18. Februar 2015)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich. Am PC so gut wie alles gespielt was mit Autos zu tun hat. Noch dazu zahlreiche Spiele auf Konsolen. Und ich habe auch zugang zu pCars und daher sage ich klipp und klar pCars hat keinen guten Sound. Genauso wie Assetto Corsa. Referenz ist RRRE



Ich hätte fast geschrieben sehe ich genauso, aber das würde ja eine subjektive betrachtungsweise bedeuten, dabei kann sogar objektiv festgelegt werden, das Raceroom Cars in Sachen Sound Lichtjahre voraus ist.
Cars klingt schrecktlich, allein die technische Qualität der mies aufgelösten Samples mit nervigen Verzerrungen und schlechtem Hochton ist alles nur nicht Referenz. Hinzu kommen noch Samples die kaum an reale Vorlagen erinnern.

Vergleich AC/ Cars zu dem M3 GT2 aus Raceroom. Beide Sims klingen im Vergleich furchtbar schlecht und haben mit der realen Vorlage absolut nichts gemein.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tySi4yuKBvw

Der Z4 Sound aus Cars z.b klingt absolut nicht nach der realen Vorlage, ich habe das gute Stück nun mehrfach live hören dürfen. Das Auto klingt real absolut brutal und sticht aus der Menge hervor, aber mit dem elend schnarrenden Geknatter aus dem Video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZU52r0R0VgQ

hat das absolut nichts zu tun.


Das hier trifft es perfekt.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGg3mUHtg9w

DER SLS GT3 ab Minute 2. in Cars klingt schnarrt viel zu sehr in den hohen bereichen, was wieder die typischen Verzerrungen von Cars beinhaltet. Furchtbar, als wären die Aufnahmemikrophone beim Aufnahmepegel übersteuert gewesen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP05D1_90j4

Das typisch dumpfe bollern des Autos fehlt beinahe vollkommen. 


Genau solche Bässe wummert das Gefährt in die Magengegend

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmRNXYR2Pxs

Die Beurteilung der qualitäten hat nichts mit Geschmack zu tun, die reale Vorlage entscheidet über die Güte und da gibt es nichts zu deuten.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Februar 2015)

Grid Autosport gefällt meinen Ohren auch gut genauso wie etliche Wagen aus iRacing....





Ich 15 schrieb:


> und der Sound wird in R3E sogar noch verbessert
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es geht dabei primär um die physikalisch korrektere Darstellung  des Antriebstranges. Der Sound ergibt sich daurch fast von selbst ^^


----------



## Dedde (26. Juli 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHiqjU8t_Ck


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. Juli 2015)

Netter Versuch Dedde. Aber das Auto gibt es auch für Race Room Racing Experience und es machte sich auch schon wer die Mühe die beiden zu vergleichen. 
Ich finde das der aus RRRE sich einfach mehr nach einem 720 PS Rennwagen anhört. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6DkDQKp1bA


----------



## Dedde (27. Juli 2015)

ich finde in cars röhrt der 5zylinder besser, warum ist bei diesem video eig kein turbo zu hören? dieses auto wurde ja nicht mal mit h schaltung + kupplung gefahren. merkwürdig


----------



## Andregee (27. Juli 2015)

Der v5 in Cars klingt nur komischerweise wie der v10 aus dem r8


----------



## Dedde (27. Juli 2015)

Andregee schrieb:


> Der v5 in Cars klingt nur komischerweise wie der v10 aus dem r8


Sry, aber du scheinst ja null Ahnung zu haben.  Das ist ein reihen 5zylinder turbo und hört sich ganz anders an als der v10. r3e und cars haben beide den sound super hinbekommen finde ich


----------



## Andregee (28. Juli 2015)

Das passt gerade so gut

Audispray

Sollte helfen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHUy9tItP28

Das ist der gleiche Grundsample nur etwas dran rumgepfuscht.

Insgesamt klingen die 5 und 10 Zylinder aber auch real  schon ziemlich ähnlich ganz einfach weil der Zündwinkel beim 10er einfach nur verdoppelt wird mit 144 zu 72Grad

Aber wie typischerweise sind die Sounds in Cars viel zu niedersamplig und mit Verzerrungen versehen um die feinen Unterschiede klar darzubieten.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Juli 2015)

Und hier ein echter Audi R8 LMS GT3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p91zQXX0f90

pCars ist davon meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (9. Dezember 2015)

Driveclub! Driveclub hat einen sehr guten Motorensound, einfach akkurat und nicht überzeichnet und krawallmäßig wie in Project Cars.

Ist auch kein Wunder: Jedes Auto wurde mit 16 Microphonen aufgezeichnet. 

Hier mal ein Trailer der damals rauskam und der den Dynamikumfang und den Detailgrad des Driveclub Soundes gut zeigt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YIx7IjVO_o

Unddann hier hab ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht und eine Reihe von Autos aus Driveclub einem Soundchack unterzogen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyFSfTkwqHs Renault Sport RS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwWkevV4_l4 BMW M5

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3_e3qFVKV4 Mercedes-AMG S 65 Coupé 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abOeghkR5-4 Alerion Spyker 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_umBLporEU Nissan Skyline NISMO

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkNVgYwMOIs Ferrari 488GTB

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa33Ek6xtbU RUF GT3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5raOpFj6r2Q Aston Martin ONE 77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUYnk6iD6Aw Pagani Zonda 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXtaLPZUPuI Koenigsegg Agera ONE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIiNUUEvsQA Jaguar C-X75 Prototype

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjUf2N21n18 Hennessey Venom Gt Array


----------

